
Ask HN: Printer Buying Advice - ilumanty
In the light of recent events shedding negative light on printer manufacturers, I am pretty confused which printers are &quot;safe&quot; to buy and which are not.<p>Does anyone have an overview which printer manufacturers to trust? (Personally, I&#x27;m looking for a &lt; 200$ inkjet or laser home office printer in case someone has specific recommendations.)
======
mtmail
A couple of good options in a similar discussion from two weeks ago "Ask HN:
What printer do you use?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12620209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12620209)

------
detaro
A company I worked for had good experiences with small Brother lasers. They
even have cheap color lasers and you can get cheap third-party toner.

Do you want a combi-device with a scanner as well? (hard to get a good one
under 200)

Do you want to print photos? (inkjet)

~~~
ilumanty
_> Do you want a combi-device with a scanner as well? (hard to get a good one
under 200)_

Not necessarily. I own a pretty good scanner but if the device in question
also has a scanner, so be it.

 _> Do you want to print photos? (inkjet)_

No, only documents (b/w, color).

~~~
dsr_
For B/W documents, buy a Brother laser with all of the following: an ethernet
port, BRScript/3, and duplexing. (The duplexing is just nice to have, but
Brother tosses it in for nearly free.)

